# tower trax poker run



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

ther is a poker run at tower trax saterday 1/14/12 they got some cool prizes is anyone going?


----------



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm unable to go, but I went riding out there two weeks ago and the staff out there have really done a great job in improving the trails. Seems like they are commited to turning Tower Trax into a fist class ATV park that can rival some of the better one's in the gulf south. It's great having a pace like that an hour from my house.


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

ya it's getting better all the time.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

The trails still need a lot of work. A lot of the main trails are getting crazy as far as the depth of holes go. Now the side trails or "go around" trails are getting just as bad as the main ones.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol u aint lying. Those main blue trails are near immpossible unless you have 32s and a 10" catvos


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

Ya on the blue trail the wentch is my friend


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

Poker run not till the 28th sorry I read it wrong


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did ya ever go riding last sunday? Didnt see ya out there


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I think I will be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

ya me and my wife went my buddy and his gf wher on his 400ex we rode till about 3:30.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

It's almost time. I will defiantly be there. Look for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

